# Angel in Island



## BobDieRobbe (10. November 2010)

Heyho allemann!

So wie's aussieht werde ich im nächsten August zwei wochen Urlaub in Island machen, vermutlich mit Zelt und Rucksack.
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem Angeln in Island? Wie ist die Gesetzeslage? Was kann man fangen? Kontrollen?
Ich bin eigentlich ein Gegner von illegaler Fischerei, aber ich werd in dem Urlaub auch nich Unmengen an Geld ausgeben, nur um alle paar Tage mal die Schnur ins Wasser zu hängen. Und bei 3 Einwohnern pro Quadratkilometer kanns ja nich viele Kontrolleure geben 

Liebe Grüße aus Holland,
Bob

P.S.: Ich bin Raubfischangler, am liebsten Zander.


----------



## shorty 38 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angel in Island*

Hallo Bob, an den Lachsflüssen mit ihren deftigen Preisen für eine Tageskarte, darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn du beim Schwarzangeln in die Doppelläufige vom Besitzer schaust:q:q:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## dreampike (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angel in Island*

Hallo  Bob, 
in den Binnengewässern auf Island fischt man ausschließlich auf Salmoniden, entweder in den erwähnten Lachsflüssen auf Lachs (die günstigeren Lizenzen fangen so bei 80 - 100 € an), auf Forelle oder Saibling. Raubfische wie Hecht oder Zander gibt es keine. Die Gewässer sind gut gepflegt, aber auch wohl behütet. Da es meist kaum Bäume oder Sträucher gibt, ist auch schon von weitem zu sehen, was da jemand am Wasser treibt. Interessanter ist das Fischen im Meer, das ist kostenlos. 
Wolfgang


----------



## BobDieRobbe (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angel in Island*

Danke schonmal für die Tipps!

Auf Lachs kann ich mich einstellen^^ Aber die Lizenzen sind dann schon arg teuer und viel am Meer werd ich nich sein...alles irgendwie doof. Wenn die Lizenzen schon so teuer sind wird nen Bußgeld ja auch nich grad günstig sein....
Naja, vielleicht kann ich mir ja sone Lizenz zum Geburtstag schenken lassen.

@Wolfgang
Hast du ne Ahnung, wo man von Deutschland oder Holland aus sone Fischereilizenz beantragen kann?


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angel in Island*



BobDieRobbe schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Tipps!
> 
> Auf Lachs kann ich mich einstellen^^ Aber die Lizenzen sind dann schon arg teuer und viel am Meer werd ich nich sein...alles irgendwie doof. Wenn die Lizenzen schon so teuer sind wird nen Bußgeld ja auch nich grad günstig sein....
> Naja, vielleicht kann ich mir ja sone Lizenz zum Geburtstag schenken lassen.
> ...



Also ich sag mal direkt zum Anfang: Ich hab keine Ahnung von Island, aber da ich ja ein netter Mensch bin  hab ich mal Onkel G00gle gefragt und der hat zb das hier ausgespuckt:
http://www.fischundfang.de/content/view/full/11918



> Wer an günstigen Reisezielen mit guter Fischerei interessiert ist, muss in Island nicht lange suchen. Unterkünfte werben oft mit Angelmöglichkeiten an eigenen Gewässern, die in der Regel umsonst beangelt werden dürfen. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, kann man sich auf eigene Faust auf die Suche nach Gewässern machen. Meistens kann vielerorts gegen eine Gebühr von circa 10 bis 25 Euro einen ganzen Tag lang entspannt geangelt werden. Tageskarten für größere Seen gibt es an Tankstellen und Postämtern. Zu erwähnen ist auch die Veidikortid (www.veidikortid.is). Für umgerechnet etwa 35 Euro dürfen mit diesem Erlaubnisschein an die 30 größere Seen in ganz Island ganzjährig geangelt werden. Das angeln im Meer ist übrigens frei.
> Lediglich Lachsangler werden kräftig zur Kasse gebeten. Tageslizenzen sind ab etwa 990 US-Dollar zu haben. Inklusive sind hierbei Verpflegung, Pick-up-Service und das Guiding. Die Fangaussichten auf Lachs sind hervorragend und man kann schon fast von einer Fanggarantie sprechen. Meine Urlaubskasse war allerdings nicht auf so eine außergewöhnliche Belastung vorbereitet.


#h
Viel Spaß auf der Insel, ist auch für mich ein Traumziel!


----------



## BobDieRobbe (12. November 2010)

*AW: Angel in Island*

990€ what the fuck...!? dann stell ich mich mal lieber nich auf lachs ein.
aber die jahreskarte für 35 klingt gut.


----------



## shorty 38 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Angel in Island*

900 Euro sind noch billig. Es gibt dort Gewässer, wo die Tageskarte bei 2000 Euro liegt. Dieser Fluß hat auch noch 34 Pools und ist in der Saison 2011 schon komplett ausgebucht!!!!!!! Kevin Costner und Konsorten lassen grüßen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## porbeagle (13. November 2010)

*AW: Angel in Island*

Prince Charles hat dort auch eine Lizenz und falls du ohne Karte  auftauchst hängen die dich auf.(Ohne Verhandlung und letzten Anruf)

Könntest einen Wal fangen das würde keinen Jucken aber niemals ohne Karte auf Lachs und Co.Ich war  dort 2008 keine Sau weit und breit aber auf einmal Polizeiauto wie aus dem nichts und 2 Polizisten da.
Was machen Sie da?Wer sind Sie? Was wollen Sie hier?usw.


----------



## BobDieRobbe (20. November 2010)

*AW: Angel in Island*

 die ganze 'promis' sind schon nen grund um da nich zu angeln.
aber kriegt man da auch ärger mit den bullen, wenn man nur ne angel in der nähe eines gewässers mit sich führt?
weil ich kann mir das ding ja schlecht von etappe zu etappe nachschicken lassen. Ich mein jetzt , wenn man ne erlaubnis für die seen hat und dann aber mal mit der angel im rucksack an nem fluss lang läuft (in DE isset ja so, gebrauchsfertige angel in der nähe eines gewässers is quasi wie fischen).


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Angel in Island*



BobDieRobbe schrieb:


> die ganze 'promis' sind schon nen grund um da nich zu angeln.
> aber kriegt man da auch ärger mit den bullen, wenn man nur ne angel in der nähe eines gewässers mit sich führt?
> weil ich kann mir das ding ja schlecht von etappe zu etappe nachschicken lassen. Ich mein jetzt , wenn man ne erlaubnis für die seen hat und dann aber mal mit der angel im rucksack an nem fluss lang läuft (in DE isset ja so, gebrauchsfertige angel in der nähe eines gewässers is quasi wie fischen).



Genauso schaut es aus, ist die Angel fangfertig haste mit sicherheit ein Problem.
Gegenfrage! Was willst du mit einer Angel am Fluss langlaufen für den du keine Karte hast? Fische gucken oder Pools anschauen geht auch ohne Peitsche! Kein Mensch tut dir was wenn du ne Tele Rute im Rucksack hast und mit deinem sämtlichen hab und Gut auf Wanderschaft bist!
Ich bin ja aber auch nicht auf der lauwarmen Kartoffelsuppe daher geschwommen, du willst doch sicher mal nen Wurf so nebenbei machen oder


----------



## snaps (20. November 2010)

*AW: Angel in Island*

Hey Bob. vergiss mal einige der ratschläge und zieh los. island ist ein salmonidenparadies und wenn man eher die seen befischt und lachsführende flüsse weglässt auch sehr erschwinglich. alle gewässer sind privat, d.h. ab zum nächsten bauern / haus und fragen was es kostet! in der regel um die 5-10euro für einen tag. manchmal wollen sie auch nichts dafür...es gibt nur saiblinge und bachforellen, wobei letztere in den meisten grösseren seen richtig gross werden können. die einzigen anderen fischarten im süsswasser sind noch der lachs, stichling (stickleback) und in einigen wenigen der aal. im august würde ich mich noch eher an die highlands halten, da höher gelegen und oft weniger verkrautet. zu der zeit fliegenrute mitnehmen. und pilzpfanne. früher wäre noch besser.gruss.snaps    noch fragen? pn


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angel in Island*

Pilze?????

Ich war auf vielen Bergen auf Island, habe viele Täler und Flüsse gesehen.

Aber wozu brauche ich eine Pilzpfanne!

Gruß Shorty


----------



## holgerson (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angel in Island*

Moin,moin
Weiss Einer von euch wie es mit der Küstenfischerei in Island aussieht. Ich habe gelesen, das man da keine Erlaubnis brauch.

Kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## wokm4n (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angel in Island*

Ist richtig. Es ist kein Erlaubnisschein notwendig, solange man sich von Flussmündungen fernhält sollte es keine Probleme geben. Das Küstenfischen habe ich bisher einmal bei einem Reykjavik-Kuztrip gemacht mit leichter Spinnrute. War genial. Wann soll`s denn hingehen? Bin Ende April wieder dort :vik:
Grüße vom woky


----------



## holgerson (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angel in Island*

Ich flieg Ende Mai 2 Wochen.
Weisst du wie die Abstände zu Flussmündungen sind?
Will nur auf Nummer Sicher gehen hatte in Schweden schon mal "Probleme"!
Was konntest du denn an der Küste erwischen?


----------



## wokm4n (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angel in Island*

Wie weit der Abstand wirklich sein muss weiß ich leider nicht, habe das auch nur irgendwo gelesen. Ein paar 100m sollten wohl reichen - aber wie gesagt... sollten. Ich war Ende Juli dort und habe nur von der Uferpromenade in Reykajvik gefischt und einmal war ich mit dem Boot draussen. Gefangen habe ich vom Ufer jedenfalls Makrele, Dorsch und kleine Seelachse alles zumeist von 2 bis 4 Pfund - Makrelen etwas schmaler. Sind aber definitiv größere Fische möglich, habe das ganze nicht so besonders ausgereizt. Ahnung vom Meeresangeln hatte ich auch keine. Auf Dorsch waren schlanke braune Gummis um die 8cm der Renner, die anderen beiden waren eher auf Blinker aus. Kannst dort aber auch auf eine rostige Türklinke was fangen, so viel Fisch ist da. Jeder dritte Wurf ein Treffer...
Gruß


----------

